# How to remove vinyl transfer?



## weifengsd

Hi guys/gals, does anyone how to remove vinyl transfer from 100% polyester material?

I had a supplier ship me some custom uniforms and a vinyl transfer they put on there is wrong, so I am trying to peel it off little by little, although it works, it might take ages.

I dont want to ship it back to the supplier, as I need them for this coming week.
Its a basketball uniform, so im trying to remove a vinyl transfer thats on there.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## badalou

A heat gun may do the trick. I had some vinyl pressed on a 50/50 and I used the heat gun ($20. at hardware store) and he;ld it about 6 inches away from the vinyl. it heated the glue and I just pulled it off.


----------



## Robin

badalou said:


> A heat gun may do the trick. I had some vinyl pressed on a 50/50 and I used the heat gun ($20. at hardware store) and he;ld it about 6 inches away from the vinyl. it heated the glue and I just pulled it off.


hmmmm, this is good to know.


----------



## John S

If the glue is still on the shirt after pulling the vinyl, you might try acetone to break down the glue. (test the garment's reaction to the chemical first!)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t16807.html


----------



## COEDS

Which side of garmet did you heat(inside or out)? Thanks ....JB


----------



## John S

COEDS said:


> Which side of garmet did you heat(inside or out)? Thanks ....JB


Just bring the vinyl up to temp. It will peel like butter when the glue releases.

Keep the heat moving around, you can burn the shirt if you are not careful.

Use a weeder, there is nothing like hot glue stuck to your finger.


----------



## simon20

hi try putting it in the dryer, heat brings it off


----------



## stefanssoccer

Stahls sells Methalyne Chloride solvent that will take them off in seconds. Just be careful on printed transfers because it can release the ink as well.


----------



## Chuckie C

Thanks for the great info.
Heat gun works Great.


----------



## seaygraphics

we use zim spot cleaning chemicial works great, just turn the shirt inside out and spray on the area with the vinyl on the other side. After a few seconds the vinyl will bubble right off. We usually keep a gallon around anyways for cleaning any stray ink that might get on a shirt so nothing extra or specialized to buy.


----------



## gerry

Cool, Thanks guys, i was able to remove printed transfer paper easily off a black ball cap and left no glue residue...the other hat had thermoflex on which came off with a heat gun but lots of glue, which i removed w/ acetone.
lotsa work for a couple hats but is a good trick to know regardless.


----------



## hzlgraphics

Thanks for this info guys very helpful.

I'm trying to take off some transfers, both vinyl and transfer papers.

I'll try to use all the techniques here, see what suits me best.


----------



## InkThreadable

I used to find that nail varnish remover was a good trick! (On cotton anyway)


----------

